# How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?"



## Biketrax (Nov 20, 2009)

A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out" 
Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 20, 2009)

NO Or else I tell them it comes with operator, too many saws and friendships ruined and injurie liabilities. Hasnt ever happend to me but seen and heard way to many.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 20, 2009)

hell no


----------



## Guarddog1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah sure you can borrow it I mind as much you would as if I asked to borrow your wife. A friend asked me I just said NO but if you need a hand let me know.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 20, 2009)

All my friends and family know not to ask to borrow tools.

They will ask if I can give 'em a hand with stuff, and if I feel that they wont trash something and I cannot help, I will then OFFER to let them borrow a tool.

That way if things come back messed up, it's my own damn fault.

The only Exception to the rule is my cousin. He can snag anything in the barn at any time he needs, as long as he let's me know.
He brings stuff back cleaner and working better, than when they were borrowed.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 20, 2009)

I keep a beater saw for those 'Can I borrow your saw' occasions.
Keeps friends friends.


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 20, 2009)

Depends on the freind I suppose, there are a couple that I would, and many I would not. For those in the later group I explain it's like loaning out your wife. I also have a wild thing that I do offer as a loaner in place of a good saw


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an old 025 I will lend out, but I will tell them if they ruin it they replace it... Then I hope and pray they ruin it.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 20, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have an old 025 I will lend out, but I will tell them if they ruin it they replace it... Then I hope and pray they ruin it.



LOL!!!
That ain't a bad plan!

I like it!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 20, 2009)

"Sorry, but I don't loan my saws; however, I'd be happy to come over and help you cut."

I've been tempted to say something like, "Sure, you may borrow my 361 anytime, but I must first have $700 cash to insure against any damages."

I also have a couple saws that are in the running to be my official "loaner saw," but I don't have the heart to condemn them to that fate just yet.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Read this thread from start to finish:

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=114885


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 20, 2009)

I allways tell people that there are 3 things I don't loan out and they are my chainsaw, my hunting rifle and my wife!


----------



## polingspig (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't even let my Dad borrow my saw and he taught me how to use it!!!


----------



## RacerX (Nov 20, 2009)

I would offer to do the cutting for them. For a very close friend, whom I trusted, I tell them that it needs a new chain and let them purchase one before they can even cut with it.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 20, 2009)

*excuse me......................*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have an old 025 I will lend out, but I will tell them if they ruin it they replace it... Then I hope and pray they ruin it.



can I borrow your chainsaw?


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 20, 2009)

Ill lend you my 361 when you get it fixed. May have to buy that 660 after all


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 20, 2009)

I keep a crappier saw for "lending" out which comes with chaps, helmet, boots and a pretty stern warning that if they break em they own em, and they will get it if the gear ISNT worn.

I have no problem lending out most tools otherwise, a mate came and grabbed a hedge trimmer this morning. 
We share tools, hard jobs, labour, knowledge and laughs. You just have to lend to the right people.


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 20, 2009)

Depends on the friend and or neighbor, but usually I lend them a ground saw if I can't be there to cut something for them. Granted my saws are cheaper brands so replacement won't put me or whom ever borrows it in the poor house if they get torn up. If I had high dollar saws, I would just tell them the truth, kinda like my climbing saw. I just tell them, my income depends on that saw to stay sharp, and run right so I can't lend it out but will be more then happy to come over and trim or cut anything they need.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 21, 2009)

sure,its at the stihl dealer,in the showroom ,last row third saw down,have fun.


----------



## bobcatmike (Nov 21, 2009)

Never loan the engines that you need to earn a living with; unless its your father cause he'll kick you in the ass if you don't.


----------



## ckliff (Nov 21, 2009)

Either one of these two replies:

Laugh out LOud. Major GUFFAWS.







or,









chuckle softly.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 21, 2009)

*didn't i tell you your 361 was done?*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Ill lend you my 361 when you get it fixed. May have to buy that 660 after all



it's held my truck on a decent incline for two weeks.i have measured several times and the truck hasn't crept an inch.

saw seems to working fine.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Nov 21, 2009)

I currently have my 262XP out on loan and i can say ive had trouble sleeping.
I couldnt manage last weekend to do the cutting for the guys and the Husky 350 they were using had been run with straight petrol!!!! Then the replacement piston and cylinder kit decided the clip would come out and ruin the piston!!!!
I got them another 350 with no muffler and a melted oil tank so i was hoping they would get that together and not use my saw.

Needless to say they had to try my one out
And ended up using it all freaking day!

Im planning swapping it for the 036 tommorrow!

They were warned if the broke it they paid for a genuine P and C.


----------



## computeruser (Nov 21, 2009)

Depends on who asks. There are two friends who can borrow my saws whenever they want, but beyond that...

My usual answer is that I'd rather just come cut for them, since I work indoors all week long and would hate to miss an opportunity to do some cutting. I have yet to see anyone argue with that answer.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 21, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> I currently have my 262XP out on loan and i can say ive had trouble sleeping.
> I couldnt manage last weekend to do the cutting for the guys and the Husky 350 they were using had been run with straight petrol!!!!




So their punishment for straight-gassing the 350 is they have to run a 262XP?

That'll teach them.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Nov 21, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> So their punishment for straight-gassing the 350 is they have to run a 262XP?
> 
> That'll teach them.



Not just any 262XP but my bloody ported 262XP!!!!!!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Nov 21, 2009)

i just say no, explanations arent required. exceptions, well my 026 is loaned out to my uncle right now, if he messes it up, ill get what its worth out of him one way or another. my 044, well it dont get loaned out to anyone.


----------



## biggenius29 (Nov 22, 2009)

I guess I am just a to nice of a guy. Right now 3 of my 5 saws are loaned out. My 395xp, MS460 and 346xp are loaned out. I know the 346 is in good hands, a member here who I have absolute utmost respect for and knows knows way more about saws than I could ever dream of knowing about. The 395 and 460 are loaned to guys who I know that if anything happens to them I will own brand new saws. 

Short story, the guy who has my 460 right now borrowed it a few months ago and he thought he was doing me a good thing by sending the chain away to be sharpened. He told me he would have the saw back in the same condition he got it it, he said it would come back with a sharp chain. I said not to worry about the chain. Well, the dealer did a good job on one side of the cutters, but pretty much took the other side of the cutters right off. I mentioned it something in passing so his son and a I got a call one day from the guy who used my saw asking me about the chain. Well, needless to say a day later I had 3 brand new chains on my door step.

I only loan my saws to people I know will take care of them. I give them the gas and bar oil though. 

So far I havent been burned.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 22, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have an old 025 I will lend out, but I will tell them if they ruin it they replace it... Then I hope and pray they ruin it.



No problem boss, I will bring ya a nice new shiny anchor lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 22, 2009)

Biketrax said:


> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!




My answer is usually... "You're kiddin' right?" 

I have never loaned a saw... Ever... if someone needs a saw... the sawyer (me) goes with them.

Gary


----------



## fishercat (Nov 22, 2009)

*that is probably the smartest way to handle it.*



GASoline71 said:


> My answer is usually... "You're kiddin' right?"
> 
> I have never loaned a saw... Ever... if someone needs a saw... the sawyer (me) goes with them.
> 
> Gary



i'd feel bad if i had to kill someone or they hurt themselves with my saw.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 22, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Not just any 262XP but my bloody ported 262XP!!!!!!



What's the expected lifespan of a ported 262XP on straight petrol? 
5 cuts, 10 cuts, 20 cuts?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Nov 22, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> What's the expected lifespan of a ported 262XP on straight petrol?
> 5 cuts, 10 cuts, 20 cuts?



i bet its nearer 1!!!!! im going to pick it up tom night!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 22, 2009)

Nobody asks to borrow my saws, because their afraid of them. lol
John


----------



## Saw Bones (Nov 23, 2009)

I lent out a saw once. Fortunatly the guy flooded it and fouled the plug and couldn't get it started so no harm done. My answer from now on is, No I'm sorry but I don't lend out my saws. I will be gland to come over and give you a hand. Or you can rent one from Lowes or Home Depot or any one of the local tool rental places.

People will ruin the saw, or hurt themselves. (These are the guys that cut from ladders, and scoff at PPE)


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 23, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> What's the expected lifespan of a ported 262XP on straight petrol?
> 5 cuts, 10 cuts, 20 cuts?



Taxman,

I tend to like dark humor, but that was just creepy dude...

Gives me shivers.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sure, then hand them the Poulan.... what? it says its a pro saw right...lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Nov 24, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> What's the expected lifespan of a ported 262XP on straight petrol?
> 5 cuts, 10 cuts, 20 cuts?



It came back safe and sharp!
I think theres another convert to the Stihl file guide


----------



## crashagn (Nov 24, 2009)

My chainsaws are like my regular tools. When i need to use them i want them to be their ready to go. Loaned out a engine hoist and leveler once and i didnt get back the special bolts for a old Ford block among some other things. A month ago a friend asked if they could borrow my big saw. 1st answer was no but ill be happy to bring all my gear over and help you cut down the tree's. 4 tree's down and he has 8 more and also 2 black walnut tree's. Doing it for free as long as he runs the loader. I drop and take what i want and he picks the rest up (of course i help with that to). If you loan something out, be prepared for the worst that can happen and friendships can be ruined over it


----------



## catman963 (Nov 26, 2009)

I wouldn't let *anyone* borrow my saws!! I would rather go and help them out by doing a little cutting myself - if thats what it took!!

That - or point them towards the closest "tool rental" shop around!!!


----------



## AT sawyer (Nov 26, 2009)

*I actually loaned my saw once........*

....then watched in horror from my deck as the neighbor proceeded to cut the roots out of a stump below ground level. By the time I got to the scene of the crime (about six seconds) the chain and bar were cooked. Neighbor actually bought me a new bar and chain. The little 021 hadn't been run long enough to ruin anything else. Could've been much worse.


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 26, 2009)

Something happened a few years ago... helping a neighbor chip some brush, and his kid kept getting too close to where the work was going on, even after we told him repeatedly to go away. Finally I said "If the kid goes through the machine, I'm not going to be responsible." They got rid of the kid REAL fast after that. Probably something similar would be said in regard to the chainsaws.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 27, 2009)

It is impolite to handle another man's chainsaw rifle or wife.
One should never ask, even if offered.... Never accept the gun or saw.


----------



## Saw Bones (Nov 27, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Depends on the freind I suppose, there are a couple that I would, and many I would not. For those in the later group I explain it's like loaning out your wife. I also have a wild thing that I do offer as a loaner in place of a good saw




My Friend has a "Wild Thing" he lends out instead of his wife.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 27, 2009)

Loan them out but there is a 700.00 deposit lmfao


----------



## Kansas (Nov 27, 2009)

Biketrax said:


> A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out"
> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!



I LMAO thats my response!  

Loaning out power tools is like taking a steak and potatoes into a resturaunt asking them to cook them it just doesnt work.

Kansas


----------



## oscar4883 (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone who I would trust to safely use, and take care of my saws, already has the equipment and knowledge to do the job. That being said, I will cut and even climb for the cost of lunch if asked by a friend.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 27, 2009)

oscar4883 said:


> Anyone who I would trust to safely use, and take care of my saws, already has the equipment and knowledge to do the job. That being said, I will cut and even climb for the cost of lunch if asked by a friend.



Hey friend I can buy you months of lunches lol


----------



## oscar4883 (Nov 27, 2009)

I should add that I eat like a horse and don't have many friends! LOL.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 27, 2009)

oscar4883 said:


> I should add that I eat like a horse and don't have many friends! LOL.


Ahhhhhh even better hay is cheap and we don't want no other friends tempting you away


----------



## oscar4883 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just put that hay in a pizza box and I'll never know the difference! Hay may also be better than the old ladys cooking as well. Its only safe to say such things out here in cyberspace though!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 27, 2009)

oscar4883 said:


> Just put that hay in a pizza box and I'll never know the difference! Hay may also be better than the old ladys cooking as well. Its only safe to say such things out here in cyberspace though!



Gave ya several more of those little greenys and goldies lol


----------



## Ljute (Nov 27, 2009)

That's why I keep my Huskie 350. It's for loaning in case anyone ever asks.


----------



## Marlin.45 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ljute said:


> That's why I keep my Huskie 350. It's for loaning in case anyone ever asks.



That's just a popcorn starter


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't have many wanting the chainsaws, But they came out of the woodwork when i bought a pole saw. I had friends that i never met.lol Of course after the answer was no they dissapeared.

When i bought it at the dealer, Some tree service guys were there and one of them told me thats a great saw but don't ever let anyone borrow it....They will break it. I said well i don't know but a couple would have a use for it. His answer was..Just wait you will have more people ask to use that when they find out you have it.

He was exactly right, More people have ask me to use it than i can count, Some i don't even know. My answer for all of them if it has a stihl label on it anywhere you can't borrow it. I have a crapsman i will let close friends use, but they don't ask to borrow it as they have their own. I won't let just anybody borrow a saw. They might cut their leg off and blame me. I would never ask another person to borrow any kind of high dollar power tool.


----------



## Ljute (Dec 2, 2009)

Marlin.45 said:


> That's just a popcorn starter



Ha! You like the 350?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 3, 2009)

no


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2009)

Let my wife's cuz borrow my 028 about 10 years ago, got it back with the chain and bar both fried, no more never again, want to use a chainsaw, buy one.


----------



## GNAR13 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd say "you want the stihl or husky? pick between these two. oh, and be careful!"


----------



## Marlin.45 (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. Just bought one of those toy Husky 440's for the nephew for Xmas. Sis has bought the brother-in-law his first saw - a new Husky 445 

They will both be like pork in poo on Christmas day?


----------



## KD57 (Dec 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't have many wanting the chainsaws, But they came out of the woodwork when i bought a pole saw.



That is exactly my problem, EVERYBODY wants to borrow a pole saw. I have an old MS250 beater saw I sometimes loan out, but nothing else.


----------



## canman (Dec 18, 2009)

Its like when someone ask you to borrow money. If you can afford to give it to them and never see it again go right ahead. If not use some good common sense and say, " No" ! Hell No!! Don't ever ask me another dum ass question like, ''Can I borrow your chain Saw".


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

I admit, these days i will hand it over in a heart beat just for the entertaiment value.

" Oh, you want this? Help yourself, I'll just watch."


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 19, 2009)

"Can I borrow your saw?" I would rather be strapped to a post and repeatedly kicked in the parts than lend out my saw or my power tools. Not so stingy when it comes to a hammer or screwdriver.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 19, 2009)

If they need to "borrow" a chainsaw then they are not the right person in the first place. Untrained hands dont belong on chainsaws and skilled professionals just dont ask. Turn the question around. Have you ever asked to borrow a chainsaw?


----------



## splittah (Dec 19, 2009)

I put it very simply...






NO.



There are no explainations needed, they asked, I replied.



I don't explain myself to my wife of 32 years, I certainly will not explain myself to anyone else.



I have had too many tools not be returned, or returned broken..I actually had a 30$ lock cut by a person I was building a house for... he returned a lock to me alright. A $2.50 combination lock.


I told him to keep it, then added the $30 onto his bill.


I since have had a strict policy of absolutely no loaning tools to _anyone_. Funny enough, I never have to replace any tools anymore.


----------



## cuznguido (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone who knows me well enough to ask to borrow a chainsaw knows me well enough not to. Generally I am very generous but I have my limits.


----------



## danieltree (Dec 21, 2009)

KD57 said:


> That is exactly my problem, EVERYBODY wants to borrow a pole saw. I have an old MS250 beater saw I sometimes loan out, but nothing else.



The 250 is my loaner . I also have the same problem with the pole saw. There is another tree company that I climb for and I consider him a friend as well he is always wanting to use my pole saw. He always asks how much it cost and says that he needs to buy one but I know he never will as long as I keep letting him use mine. I try not to make friends with people who don't have chainsaws, non chainsaw owners seem strange and untrustworthy to me.​


----------



## soggyboots (Dec 21, 2009)

*Impolite*

I agree it's impolite to ask to borrow a piece of equipment. There are very few positive outcomes in this situation. Being that they have to ask to borrow your equipment could mean many different things the most important they have no clue what they are doing or very little experience because if they had experience, would they really need to borrow anything? 

Another thing, level of use, little project; go help your buddy and knock it out real quick (Scale: Never give away more than 2 hours of work, unless its family or very close friends. Equipment cost too much, risk, and you could use those hours on a profit making job or having a beer). 

If its a big job, they should be advised that it's out of their skill level, buy their own saw as the work would require it, or go rent because you don't want your equipment going through that much use/abuse without you being the one doing it. 

The easy answer is no. People sometimes need to be encouraged that if they need to borrow something, more times than not they are bitting off more than they can chew and you don't want your equipment being the victim of that neglect or enabling somebody to potentially hurt themselves. 

My two cents, also note I said equipment not just a chainsaw and that I'm all for helping your neighbor and assisting whenever and wherever you can.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 22, 2009)

No...


----------



## got6ponies (Dec 23, 2009)

How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?" ......................
stiHL NO*!*


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2009)

jimdad07 said:


> "Can I borrow your saw?" I would rather be strapped to a post and repeatedly kicked in the parts than lend out my saw or my power tools. Not so stingy when it comes to a hammer or screwdriver.



Oh, I would never let anybody touch a screwdriver, first thing they are going to do is use it as a prybar.


----------



## GNAR13 (Dec 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Oh, I would never let anybody touch a screwdriver, first thing they are going to do is use it as a prybar.



or they'll use their own screwdriver as a chuck key for your drill


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm happy to do the work for friends, but I refuse to accept the liability of having someone else use my saw. Rental centers are insured for that sort of thing. Sure, a guy who won't spend $40 on a rental is unlikely to cough up the cost of repairs if he damages your saw, but that's peanuts compared to what it could cost if he could get a jury to believe that it's YOUR fault he cut himself. Sometimes it turns out you don't know people like you thought you did.

Jack


----------



## GNAR13 (Dec 24, 2009)

howellhandmade said:


> I'm happy to do the work for friends, but I refuse to accept the liability of having someone else use my saw. Rental centers are insured for that sort of thing. Sure, a guy who won't spend $40 on a rental is unlikely to cough up the cost of repairs if he damages your saw, but that's peanuts compared to what it could cost if he could get a jury to believe that it's YOUR fault he cut himself. Sometimes it turns out you don't know people like you thought you did.
> 
> Jack



:agree2: this is unrelated, but it proves this point about people somewhat. not too long ago i was at a job at a guy's house who was injured taking a core sample at a school (he sued the school even though it was his loose-fitting jacket that got caught in his own drill :bang. we were talking and i told him about how i got in an atv wreck at my best friend's house and ended up with 2 compound fractures in my leg. his first reaction was "well, how much money did you get from him?" i wanted to say "none! he's my friend. it wasn't his fault, you frickin' [email protected]$$!"...people will find a way to sue you for anything. i'm an independent insurance adjuster and deal with liability a lot. DON'T chance it


----------



## Biketrax (Dec 25, 2009)

*Ok so my gut instinct is dead nuts on the money!*



treeclimber101 said:


> no



HMM! NO WAY JOSE!:chainsawguy:


----------



## 603doug (Dec 25, 2009)

Any time anyone ask me to borrow any of my tools I state "If you do not own one than you do not know how to use it and both of us can not afford to buy a replacement" and I will if in the right mood offer to help


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 26, 2009)

I got asked today...

My reply was "When do you want me to swing by and cut that up for you?".

It seemed like the proper thing to do considering there were tender young ears around, but the little voice in the back of my head was screaming obscenitys. 

Stay Safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 26, 2009)

I used this one on my younger brother: after he asked if he could borrow one of my saws, I waved him in close like I had a secret. I then told him in a low voice that my saws were modified and very unsafe, and since I did not want to be the cause of his demise, I would not be loaning saws to him or anyone else. Worked like magic and no hard feelings.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a simple list,And mind you show it to prospective borrowers.


Lend stuff out to. NO ONE Won't lend stuff out to. EVERYONE



That seem,s to solve the problem,also have it posted in my tool shack,
which I also like to call the Love shack.:love1:


----------



## andym (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread just made me realize why I need to keep the Poulan Pro 260 that doesn't run. It looks to be in good shape and most would rather use it than a Ryobi. Wonder what their response will be when it won't start?


----------



## rosabuzard (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 3, 2010)

rosabuzard said:


> thanks for sharing!


Ya tryin to sell something.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jan 4, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Ya tryin to sell something.



Almost looks like another spammer.


----------



## pbtree (Jan 6, 2010)

No


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 6, 2010)

not no but HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSJAC (Jan 14, 2010)

About ten years ago I lent out my 029 to a coworker. He was cutting wood and it started to rain and he put my saw on the tailgate and got in the truck to stay dry and it did not stop raining. They left the place they were cutting with the saw in the case with a new chain and tools on the tailgate. Saw was on the road . Some one got a huge score.
I did get a new 290 out of the deal but learned a big lesson. I will not lend any power tools out. 
the family to the east wanted to use my log splitter and we went and helped them split their wood. I will help with my stuff but will not loan it out.


----------



## Pruning Artist (Jan 17, 2010)

If they knew how to use the saw safely theyd have their own !!!


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 19, 2010)

*I was approached to Lend My husky 288...*

Joe B. Asked if he could borrow my saw to build his log cabin, I said no way. it is my bread and butter- he informed me that a mutual friend said he was a natural chainsaw operator.

I told Joe to borrow a saw from the other guy- he did. The very next day, I went to visit Joe in the hospital, he had a Fillet of Leg- 97 stitches on the back of his leg, from his ankle to his upper thigh.

He was working in sweat pants- walking with the saw on, tip backwards, not using a chain brake....

It walked up his leg. He never walked straight again.


___ no, but I will allow you to use my pistol to shoot yourself in the head, it at least shouldn't allow you to suffer that long!

:chainsawguy:


----------



## hunter0182 (Jan 20, 2010)

*No no no*



Biketrax said:


> A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out"
> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!



The last saw i loaned out came back super dirty,chain hanging off ,wouldnt cut butter,bar had hot spots on it, after that i just tell people i dont loan my saws:greenchainsaw:


----------



## anarewski (Jan 21, 2010)

i work at a stihl/Husky dealer and i bet at least once every month, every other month i see a saw come in that wont run with 0 compression or locked ut and after some prying it turns out it was borrowed by a "friend" who ran straight gas through it... I say they can borrow mine if i get an $800 deposit to replace it with a new one, or ill come cut for them.


----------



## hunter0182 (Jan 21, 2010)

*straight gas*



anarewski said:


> i work at a stihl/Husky dealer and i bet at least once every month, every other month i see a saw come in that wont run with 0 compression or locked ut and after some prying it turns out it was borrowed by a "friend" who ran straight gas through it... I say they can borrow mine if i get an $800 deposit to replace it with a new one, or ill come cut for them.



I have seen that happen alot, i was talking to a guy who works at a poulan plant here in augusta ga,where they recondition saws ,he said most of the ones they rebuild has had staight gas ran in them. i have a friend that has a very large lawn care business ,he hire a new young kid as a helper, the kid filled up 4 stihl saws and two weedeaters,i hedgetrimmer with straight gas,only because he didnt know,a costly mistake:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Little Abner (Feb 14, 2010)

*NO..and NO, NO*

I have read most of these post and laughed and cried also. Loaning a saw out is like...loaning out your bass boat.. NO NO and NO !!!

My father had a 024 for over 15year...never let me us it, nor anyone else and it still work great today. 

As far as loaning out your wife...mmmm....have not had one in over 15 year, and don't want one. Chainsaw vs Wife....never had a chainsaw spend all my money and drink all my beer !!!

Little Abner... Cheers


----------



## autobaun70 (Feb 16, 2010)

The typical answer is no, but I'll be glad to help you out as long as it is on my schedule. Actually trimmed about 20 or so trees and brough down 10 or so more over New Years weekend for my next door neighbor, because I had free access to a 65' Boom Lift. He approached me wanting to pay me for the work, instead, I agreed to get everything out of the air for him, if he would help with my brush & firewood, which he gladly did. My brush was around 25 trees worth, plus the limbs off numerous other.

The only folks that can flat out borrow my saw or other motorized tools are my father, brother, and two uncles. They are all mechanically inclined, and have numberous such tools, which I can borrow anytime as well. Also, they are just as particular about the fuel that they feed their equipment as I am.

General rule of thumb, there are 3 things that you cannot borrow, my boat, my chainsaw (or other small engine stuff), or my wife. The above mentioned list is welcome to use everything but my wife.


----------



## hunter0182 (Feb 16, 2010)

*borrowing*



autobaun70 said:


> The typical answer is no, but I'll be glad to help you out as long as it is on my schedule. Actually trimmed about 20 or so trees and brough down 10 or so more over New Years weekend for my next door neighbor, because I had free access to a 65' Boom Lift. He approached me wanting to pay me for the work, instead, I agreed to get everything out of the air for him, if he would help with my brush & firewood, which he gladly did. My brush was around 25 trees worth, plus the limbs off numerous other.
> 
> The only folks that can flat out borrow my saw or other motorized tools are my father, brother, and two uncles. They are all mechanically inclined, and have numberous such tools, which I can borrow anytime as well. Also, they are just as particular about the fuel that they feed their equipment as I am.
> 
> General rule of thumb, there are 3 things that you cannot borrow, my boat, my chainsaw (or other small engine stuff), or my wife. The above mentioned list is welcome to use everything but my wife.


I AGREE,MY SON WILL SAY CAN I BORROW ONE OF YOUR SAWS,I SAY CAN YOU AFFORD TO BY ME A NEW ONE,HE SAYS NO ,I SAY END OF DISCUSION , LOL I JUST FEEL NO ONE TAKES AS GOOD OF CARE OF YOUR STUFF AS YOU DO,THIS NOW STORM WE JUST HAD HAS TREES DOWN EVERYWHERE,I AM CUTTING FROM DAYLIGHT TO DARK, FIREWOOD FOR NEXT YEAR, :chainsawguy:


----------



## mndlawn (Feb 16, 2010)

No


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*borrowing...*

There are only two people I ever loan ANYTHING to, and as I have known them for more than a score of years, (and they are brothers), I have no problems with loaning them my crap, I mean tools...

I once gave away a Poulan (yes, I admit owned two), but never loaned one out. Anyway, since the brothers mentioned above are the only two people I would loan a tool to, especially a chainsaw...well, I don't think I would have to worry, because the one brother could just go to the other brother and get any number of saws better than my remaining old Poulan.
But, if there is ever a chainsaw related emergency, or they just want to cut with an antiquated p.o.s. to reestablish some karmic balance, it's all theirs.

A neighbor...well now, depends on the neighbor and whether or not the bacon grease solution we read about worked on the visiting dog problem.

...And I do agree with the stance that with most people,
(99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999%), if they need to borrow a chainsaw, they probably should not be using one...I have used them on a variety of jobs throughout the years, and I am sure there will be ALOT of agreement that I am nowhere near a pro, or even (as I feel) up and current on the various safety issues.

Screwdrivers on the other hand, I have a boatload of...suckers seem to breed like roaches around here. Lots of them are Cra**sman, and being anti-Se*rs anyway, I would gladly tell them to beat the thing to oblivion and take it in for a new one.


----------



## Medman (Mar 4, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> hell no



x10


----------



## Medman (Mar 4, 2010)

anarewski said:


> i work at a stihl/Husky dealer and i bet at least once every month, every other month i see a saw come in that wont run with 0 compression or locked ut and after some prying it turns out it was borrowed by a "friend" who ran straight gas through it... I say they can borrow mine if i get an $800 deposit to replace it with a new one, or ill come cut for them.



For the 800.00 deposit I would come and cut it toolll


----------



## foursaps (Mar 4, 2010)

my answer is the same as everyone elses......No...

Only reason is because of a mishap my brother in law had a few years back. he asked my father to borrow the (now mine) j-red 630. my father says sure! just be sure you use this mix, and gives him a 2 gallon can of gas-oil mix. 

that weekend we get a cal from my sister saying that my brother in law is at the hospital because the saw kicked back on him!! as it turns out the saw kicked back, did a half back flip and the bar hit the top of his hand! luckily it wasn't that bad and only cut his hand and took out a small chunk of one of his knuckles, otherwise he was fine. 

he had cut with us before that, and seemed to do just fine with the same saw, now when he comes over to cut firewood he only uses the splitter, or jumps on the atv to skid some logs, hasn't even picked up the saw since...


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 5, 2010)

I already answered this question once, and my answer is still NO, Joe.


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 27, 2011)

*NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO No!*

NO get it!
Great answers HERE!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 30, 2011)

No. And don't ask about my mower, car or boat either.


----------



## justme23005 (Nov 30, 2011)

No... I still haven't fixed it, from the last time you borrowed it... 



or



Do you have the money to replace it, if something happens? if they say no, then the discussion is over...

if they say yes, I tell them to use that money to go buy their own saw.


----------



## pyro2 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just moved in to a new neighborhood. My neighbor asked me to borrow my saw Husky 268. Since there's always something wrong with it, I said why not! Figured its a good way to make friends with the neighbor. He then called me randomly a few days later and asked what kind of "supplies" he needs. 

Me: Supplies?

Neighbor: You know, gas, fluids. I want to be prepared with everything I need.

Ummm, 50:1 gas/oil mixture, chain oil

Ok, I'll go ask for it at the hardware store.

Me Thinking: Is he really going to ask for premixed gas at a hardware store? Uh oh, I can't tell him he can't borrow it now! I was a bit worried since he obviously never used a chainsaw before (or any 2 cycle engine for that matter!). I talked to him later and explained it was dangerous and he had to be familiar with it. He then explained his brother is flying in who's familiar with it. I said ok, and handed it over along with premixed gas, chain oil, funnel, etc. For all I know it would have been filled with kerosene. Neighbor's still alive and even has all his fingers and toes.

In general, I'm a big advocate of borrowing tools. Unfortunetly, chainsaws are probably the more dangerous kinds and you can tell a newbie right away: full throttle when they're almost through the log and 1/2" from the dirt - oh and there goes the dirt :mad2:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 1, 2011)

Years ago I was working as a sub and was sent out to clear for a sandmound all the way out in the middle of Upper Nowhere Bucks County. The area for the mounds were marked and we were told not to disturb the ground WHATSOEVER. The Bawss just hired these 2 muscle headed juicers from Northeast Philly with tatoes on their necks. Well, at least i thought they had necks, it was hard to tell. They were in their early 20's, talked only bull####, didn't know nothing, couldn't accomplish anything without a fight or a tantrum. They would follow me around telling me about their expertise and how many little girls they could round up. I guess I was mildly ammused.
First thing after the bawss leaves the " little " one walks up and grabs my 026. I put up a small argument but I wasn't going to shoot the dumbass over this and that is what I would of had to do to stop him so off he goes into the bush leaving me with my smoke and coffee.
A few rpms later a tree crashes onto the sandmound and he limps out, jeans shreaded bleeding like a SOB from a cut just above his knee but not talking anymore bull####. I whip out my big Gerber, he thinks I am going to finish him off and is now getting a little nervous. I help him up on the tailgate and cut the rest of his pant leg off and break out first aid. Good thing he was so thick cause after cleaning him up the cut was only meat deep. I got it closed up with a few butterflies and covered it with a Kotex, put him in the passenger seat and just happened to have a lollipop which I gave him. He asked me why I was being so nice to him after he was such a #######, I explained the alternative and calmly asked him to just sit there and be cool. After that day I never saw him again.
His buddy, the real big one, stayed on for a few more days until he ran a tree truck into a Camaro while talking on his cell phone. He had challenged me also one morning in the yard over some fantasy his mind made up. I tried to secede, I even apoligized for something i didn't even do. I don't know what he was talking about but he wouldn't let it go and kept coming. I could see the crazy in his eyes. I think the guy was pretty dumb to, i mean who brings their fists to a chainsaw fight? Really, this guy comes up to me while I am putting a saw together on my tailgate. There's axes, chains, saws, ####ing 30/30 hanging right there. I am glad the steroids and his ego didn't completely take over his brain and he was able to make the good choice. Yes, i could have danced around this meathead and just let him beat himself up. No, I am not stupid enough to get into a fistfight with anybody, big or small, for any reason. 
A few days later the stump grinder guy, your average normal person, shows me his big ass .44 revolver and told me Roid Boy made him uneasy enough to wonder the same things i did. The company was full of severe hardcases but we all got along and did our jobs, looked out for each other. Sometimes a groundy would freak out but that's to be expected. Mainly you can just cook em a hot dog and tell em its going to be allright. Those other two nuts thoguht were of a very different breed but in the end, well, it took a bit of work but they realized they weren't.

I did lend my 026 to the 28 year old landscraper kid around the corner just last week. He called me and said the chain froze up. I went over and saw no oil in it, only gas. He told me he did in fact put oil in it. I told him that I knew what I was getting into when I lent him the saw and no matter what he did to break it I wouldn't have been mad but since he lied to me about it our relationship was over and not to bother me anymore. Again, the kid's ego pushed him on so he starts getting loud, I don't know what he was saying, I was allready gone.


----------



## David (saltas) (Dec 6, 2011)

A trades person makes his living with his tools, the value of the tools is not the purchase price but the income they produce. the law recognises this if you steel tools the sentence is automatically doubles as you stole twice, you stole the value and you stole the ability to produce an income.

Twenty year rule

If I am still talking to you after knowing you for twenty years then a broken this or a what ever is probably not going to end the relationship. The reason I'm still talking to you after twenty years as this has not happened yet. 

Respect


----------



## flushcut (Dec 6, 2011)

Short answer "no".


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 6, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> All my friends and family know not to ask to borrow tools.
> 
> They will ask if I can give 'em a hand with stuff, and if I feel that they wont trash something and I cannot help, I will then OFFER to let them borrow a tool.
> 
> ...



That's what my Dad taught me to do.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone that doesn't work for me the answer is flat out NO. The guys that work for us and help with the wood business can ask to stay late on their own time and use my saws to cut up some firewood for their personal use, I even furnish the mix and bar oil. I tell them that is a priviledge of working with us and from day one if I catch them selling the wood, they are terminated on the spot. A couple saw on their lunch hour or we'll even stay an hour later if they all want to saw some for themselves after the bossman (my son) says their done for the day. It is a good morale booster and side benefit for the guys, some offer to pay for the mix or bar oil, it's a small price to pay for a having a loyal hard working guy. With any other person, the answer is no, I explain how much a new pro 460/660 cost, also we're in the business of making money with our saws, I'll often offer to cut a deal on whatever chainsaw work they need, unless it calls for a trainer arborist, we don't do tree trimming, removals anywhere near structures as we're not in that business, not insured for it, but refer them to a cousin who is. I'll let any of the guys who work for me use my 60 x 80 shop to work on their vehicles once, if tools aren't put up and consumables, like carborator cleaner, electric tape, etc is not replaced they know it is a one time deal, so far no issues. They all enjoy the priviledge, they know they have to shut down by 9pm, shop has it's own bathroom, I don't even go out and watch or help anymore, they just leave out the back entrance, it doesn't bother family that way.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dang near 3 year old thread dredged up.

Oh well... I moved it anyways. 

Gary


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 6, 2011)

The answer is always NO, if I don't_ know _they are able to threat the saw properly. The only saw I would loan out anyway is the ol' 353 - nothing else.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 6, 2011)

Where is PB and his BIL? :msp_confused:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 6, 2011)

Borrowing a saw from me includes a free operator.......... I do have a old two man crosscut that is available for use by anyone at anytime. :smile2:


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 6, 2011)

its like asking "Hey Man can I Borrow your wife?"
:hmm3grin2orange:
WTF?!?!??!


----------



## GeeVee (Dec 6, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Borrowing a saw from me includes a free operator.......... I do have a old two man crosscut that is available for use by anyone at anytime. :smile2:



Noaker- you got in a hurry on this one....

The TWO MAN saw? Sounds like you want to be an operator for it too?


----------



## fidiro (Dec 6, 2011)

If it ever comes to that, I'll say I just ran out of the stihl ultra and I don't use anything else. I have to buy a whole pack where I get it since they are not sold seperately and don't need to buy any until next month or year. Oh yeah I also ran out of STIHL bar oil that I will have to pick up while I'm there picking up the ultra, since it is alos all I use for bar oil. 

If that then brings an offer to get all that stuff from the person wanting to borrow, I'll lend the 210C as the other saws are winterized regardless of what month it is.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kevin j (Dec 6, 2011)

QWhere is PB and his BIL? Q


thinking the same thing. would like to know how it panned out.


----------



## kev1n (Dec 6, 2011)

My liberal neighbor/friend wants to borrow a P60 with a 32" bar for his spoof christmas card this year of his 8 year old daughter pretending to cut a 6" christmas tree down with it. I'm having trouble saying yes to this even though he'll never start it. He's going to have to try use some fishing line to support it some. I just got done painting one and the other is in mint original condition. Last year his christmas card was the family and him walking into wallmart...HaHaHa. I missed the humor, but I'm sure his sweater vest wearing friends caught a good laugh.
I've got a few poulan micros I'll loan out but that's about it.


----------



## zogger (Dec 6, 2011)

*There's nothing to think up*



Biketrax said:


> A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out"
> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!



Anyone who doesn't own their own chainsaw has NO business running one. And most of the people who buy one to "cut up a little wood in the yard" are still dangerous and shouldn't be using one, especially a medium powerful one like you got. IMO. 

Ya, everyone started someplace, but without right there in your face guidance..nope, I wouldn't lend one out, onliest exception would be for someone I knew who had extensive knowledge, hands on, and their's was down for repairs or something like that, then, sure. And even then with a caveat "you break it, you own it"

Let them go rent one, let the rental agencies deal with the risk and insurance costs, etc.

Wayyy too much false Darwin award contenders macho in this world. ERs and morgues and boneyards are fulla the results.

And then ask yourself, can you afford a lawsuit? Good friend or not, they get hurt, his insurance company will take over and guarantee they will be looking at angles to transfer blame and cost. That dude's insurance company is not, and never will be, your "good friend". Guess where is the first direction they will look? "and did willingly provide an unsafe tool upon inspection improperly adjusted, with dangerous "professional grade" non safety chain on it, said tool to have been further noted as to have been "hot rodded" with an illegal muffler modification and engine work to make it more powerful than the manufacturer's offer or are willing to warranty themselves, and without offering training, guidance, supervision, or appropriate protective clothing. A pure case of negligence, resulting in serious injury and...." yada yada. 

The potential is there sad to say, plus the reality of it happening. 

I work with some guys on the farm here. Not a single one of them here right now I would lend a saw to. There was one I would, but he quit. He had extensive ground plus aerial work background, but none of the other guys I would trust with a saw, especially *my* saw. Boss wants to hand them a saw, swell, his lookout, but not mine.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 6, 2011)

GeeVee said:


> Noaker- you got in a hurry on this one....
> 
> The TWO MAN saw? Sounds like you want to be an operator for it too?



Sounds too much like work to me.......... I don't even do that where I am "employed", I would say "where I work" but that would be insinuating that I do actual work.

Break the handle off one end and it is now a one man crosscut.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

three sacred things in OZ ...1.Dog 2.Chainsaws 3.Girlfriend ,in that order. :biggrin: ...neither 3 get lent to anyone !


----------



## Somesawguy (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't loan out a saw, but I'll off to help if I can. I don't have any running saws that I don't care about.


----------



## abureels4me (Dec 6, 2011)

I tell them a "loan" implies interest and I don't have any interest in loaning it out.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2011)

This summer I had a big wind storm knock a lot of trees down on my property and I had a chainsawing/woods cleanup party. One of my friends brought his craftsman saw and was out cutting for about 2 minutes and then his chain some how got dull. I sharpened it for him. 3 cuts later his chain was dull. I gave him a brief hand filing lesson. Over the next few hours I noticed him walking up to my shop repeatedly. He finally came over to me and asked where he could buy a new chain. My wife went to town and bought him a new chain which he dulled up in a hurry. He finally gave up on his saw because "it wasnt cutting right". He then starts bugging me "hey let me rip on one of those big stihls." Yeah, sure whatever buddy.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 6, 2011)

imina put a junkyard wildthang together just for this purpose--and supply the fuel...

wait, no i'm not. i just go cut their sheet. if it's a bunch of sheet, i charge-sorry but...and thankfully i live far enough out in the bush that every _woman _has her OWN pickup and chainsaw and sidearm. God Bless 'em!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 6, 2011)

me.."sorry I don't have an saws" 
leach..." but you have 5 stills, sill s.. or what ever they are called"
me..."sorry.. but I said I don't have any saws... "
leach..." but they are right there on the shelf behind you" 
me... " those are not saws... ... they are flash lights"
leach..." bull####!! I see the cutty sharpy end... right there" 
me... " these are not the saws you seek"
leach.." wha?"
me...." these are not the saws you seek" 
leach..." this isn't the saw I am looking for"
me.... " you need to move along now"
leach...." oh I gotta run... later..."

gotta love that jedi mind trick... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cpr (Dec 6, 2011)

I say no, but I'll loan you an operator with a saw thrown in free.

Most of my friends don't "get" my hobby, but they know me well enough to know I'm not just mucking about. In addition, they want me to come with my saws for the company. If yours only want your saw, find some new friends.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 6, 2011)

I basically don't loan anything out if it has a motor or engine in it. I do loan out my gas powered log splitter. It is a dinosaur in both age and size and it would be really hard to damage it.

I also don't loan out my shop crane/cherry picker/engine hoist or whatever you call them in your parts because every time I have it came back damaged. I mean there isn't much to them, how can one be harmed? 100% of the time it came back needing work so it stays in my shop now.


----------



## mama (Dec 6, 2011)

I lent my partner S50 to my neighbor about 15 years ago and when he got done with it the chain was dull and full of mud. Never ever lend your saw to anyone.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 6, 2011)

mama said:


> I lent my partner S50 to my neighbor about 15 years ago and when he got done with it the chain was dull and full of mud. Never ever lend your saw to anyone.



aye, that's because stump grinders cost so much to rent.

new idea: rent your wildthang for 10 bucks per day. it'll come back...maybe paid for. and if it doesn't...go get another one, this could be fun.


----------



## MEATSAW (Dec 6, 2011)

All my friends own chainsaws. Thats why they're my friends. Now my chainsaws are better than theirs so I'll get asked to come over to "hang out" and that's just fine with me!


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 6, 2011)

Unless it's Nate or my Dad, my usual answer is "No,.... #### No"


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been blessed with more than my share of bad ass saws... I loaned my near new 7900 to a friend last week... He had a large oak down in his yard, and a tiny saw... I filled the tank with my mix, and sharpened the chain... Got it back with half a tank left, and a dull chain... And guess what???... That was ok... He's more important than the machine... He didn't ask, I offered... Good friends are hard to come by... I can buy a saw anywhere... Let's keep things in perspective... If you can't afford to buy another saw, then I guess you shouldn't loan it out. But
If you can, consider your priorities...
Just sayin...


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 7, 2011)

yes, it's not about the saw

mostly it's not.

outfitting them with full head-toe PPE is a GREAT IDEA!

and also why, i'm going to do the work for 'em if it's really a friend...


but saws are just like guns and pickups and womerns--even the dogs we won't loan, they _all_ can be dangerous objects in the wrong hands...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Nitroman (Dec 7, 2011)

Biketrax said:


> A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out"
> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!



Let me know what you want cut, and I'll cut it for you.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't lend out my chainsaws, but I sure would sell them one.


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 7, 2011)

I let them barrow my old Jonsered 521 E and thats it, I will offer to help and bring any saw they need but I run them. People just don't take care of your stuff like you do.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 7, 2011)

I might loan out a ugly mac 610 if they really needed one.


----------



## carlseawolf (Dec 7, 2011)

If they give me a envelope full of cash to cover the cost of the saw if they break it, then they can borrow it.


----------



## gmax (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone can borrow my mac 610 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 7, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I've been blessed with more than my share of bad ass saws... I loaned my near new 7900 to a friend last week... He had a large oak down in his yard, and a tiny saw... I filled the tank with my mix, and sharpened the chain... Got it back with half a tank left, and a dull chain... And guess what???... That was ok... He's more important than the machine... He didn't ask, I offered... Good friends are hard to come by... I can buy a saw anywhere... Let's keep things in perspective... If you can't afford to buy another saw, then I guess you shouldn't loan it out. But
> If you can, consider your priorities...
> Just sayin...



Occations like that is one of the reasons I keep that 353 around. Safety is an important consideration when loaning out a saw. That is the main reason I rarely loan a saw out.:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 7, 2011)

Nitroman said:


> Let me know what you want cut, and I'll cut it for you.



Mostly that is what actually happens! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff R (Dec 7, 2011)

I have two "loaners" here with crappy chains on them, a CS-370 and CS-6700 Echo. They always come back so dull you couldn't cut butter with them. I really don't care, that's what they are for, and what I expect when I get them back.....Cliff


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not good at saying no to my friends. So, I have a good MS290 that I loan out. It's a really good saw and isn't too cost prohibitive to replace when/if they demolish it.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 7, 2011)

Simple.... NO!


----------



## CTYank (Dec 7, 2011)

I feign deafness, serious deafness. Don't have to often.

Anybody who'd be competent to run a chainsaw would have at least a couple of his own ready to go, and shouldn't be trying to scarf one of mine. (Didn't think you'd leave the wife as security.)

If it's a real emergency, no problem, I'll do the cutting; you drag the brush away. Power lines in the area- we sit and wait.

Maybe Homey's still has some of those nifty wee "Homelites" and you could buy one?


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 7, 2011)

This would be a good reason to keep a scored (VERY LOW COMPRESSION) saw around to use as your loaner for people that you don't like of trust, tell them that it runs GREAT!, and when they bring it back after a 30 min cardio session and say "I couldnt get it started" you reply with "WHAT THE H#@# DID YOU DO?!!!!!" problem solved!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ancy (Dec 7, 2011)

A Craftsman 42cc Wildthing with 2 sharp chains, case, oil, and fuel. You never know when I will need something of theirs! If they need more saw, I go with.


----------



## googietools (Dec 8, 2011)

This afternoon, the phone rings. My buddy ( knows I have too many saws ) asks if I have a saw with an 18 inch bar. He already knew I did. He tells me he's in the middle of a side job and both his saws are dull. He said the cutting is on the ground and he keeps getting pinched and hitting dirt. Rough job in his words.
I hesistate, then offer a Poulan pro I picked up new for $75 ( Box store display, no box). Cheapest saw I have.
I offered it up anyway because we are good friends. No disclaimer, no nothing. He's hard-headed as they come. I let the saw go with him. I KNOW it will be beat on but he would also give me the shirt off his back. 
Hence, the reason to keep a cheap saw around


----------



## tallguys (Dec 8, 2011)

googietools said:


> This afternoon, the phone rings. My buddy... tells me he's in the middle of a side job and both his saws are dull. He said the cutting is on the ground and he keeps getting pinched and hitting dirt. Rough job in his words.
> ... because we are good friends... I let the saw go with him. I KNOW it will be beat on but he would also give me the shirt off his back.
> Hence, the reason to keep a cheap saw around



Sure, today you are good friends because he wants to borrow something off you knowing full well he will destroy it... rather than buy himself an extra couple of chains.

Good friends don't put each other on the spot like that, unless you just don't give a damn about you're tools. Friendships are ruined over a lot less than this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2011)

There is 3 things that you never let another man borrow. Your chainsaw, your lawn mower, and your wife. They will throw a rod in em all! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## greendohn (Dec 9, 2011)

Young neighbor, good kid. Brought back me 2171 with bar smoked :msp_mad: whattya do ?? I shouldn't have loaned it to him..I absolutely won't ever loan my saw to any one,,ever again..Guy down the road is another story...I've known him for 15 yrs or more,He borrowed my splitter, brought it back on empty..I says,"that's just bad manners, it was full of gas when you borrowed it and you bring it back empty..WTF? He mutters his kid had burned all his gas in the "go-cart" and he hadn't made it to town..rite on. He plays me again a few weeks later,,same story,,(Yeah, I know, I know...) I told him,That's all, no more..that splitter will run forever on a tank of gas so you gotta be runnin' the hell out of it and you aint got manners enough to fill it up?? I don't care if ya' had to make a special trip to get gas,,YOU ARE DONE !! I also reminded him what a splitter rents for at the tool shop..So he comes around this winter. guess he thought I'd gotten over it. I says, "yeah, You can use it,,I'll bring it down tomorrow and we'll fill my truck up as we split from your pile". Haven't heard from him yet..


----------



## mayhem100 (Dec 9, 2011)

> How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?"



I ask back, "can I borrow your wife"? Risky, but it usually gets the point across.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 9, 2011)

mayhem100 said:


> I ask back, "can I borrow your wife"? Risky, but it usually gets the point across.



Yup,

that be my favorite response,

Most people don't get it, guess they would if they owned their own eh?


----------



## justme23005 (Dec 9, 2011)

mayhem100 said:


> I ask back, "can I borrow your wife"? Risky, but it usually gets the point across.



I'd rather have my chainsaw. 

its more dependable, and it takes a lot less to get it going, and it never quits before i'm finished. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Wicked500R (Dec 9, 2011)

Very simple.. I say my saws are modified and I don't loan them out, sorry!


----------



## Longwood (Dec 9, 2011)

no! 

Then if they whine about it I say: Go buy your own.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Borrowin saws*

I had a sales rep call and ask about borrowing a saw yesterday.He is a good guy and has helped me out BIGTIME twice in the last month,my answer was NO,but,I will come and cut with you.He had about a 50 foot oak come down in the 70MPH winds we had 2 nights ago.The 359 and 346 got a good work out.It was the first time i used the 346 PARTS saw ($18) for a full tank,that is one sweet saw.
Ray


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 10, 2011)

mayhem100 said:


> I ask back, "can I borrow your wife"? Risky, but it usually gets the point across.



i actually know someone... nevermind.  

There are going to be some Peg Bundy situations, that's all. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## russ61 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Borrow What ???*

The answer is always NO,what have you got that needs cutting?I,ll swing by after work.Just 2 weeks ago my unemployed brother in law asked to use one of my saws,told him he didn't have enough health insurance to even think about it!Don't believe he's really ran one before,swears he has ran saws at some ski slopes in colorado.had no idea what the kick back area on the bar even was.I might fix up a poulan I've got laying in the shed and spend time teaching him how to take care of the saw and himself.But that will be awhile.Rotator cuff surgery last monday,still alittle sore:taped:.
Russ


----------



## tomsteve (Dec 10, 2011)

the friends i have that would ask if they could borrow my saw already own one, but it's like any other power tools i own: i only loan out the ones i can afford to lose, so i dont loan out any, but they are always welcome to either bring over what needs work on with power tools or i am more than willing to go help em.


----------



## onewildturkey (Dec 11, 2011)

*Yes you can borrow my chainsaw*

I would say yes, Then hand em an electric chainsaw.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 13, 2011)

onewildturkey said:


> I would say yes, Then hand em an electric chainsaw.



1972 my dad(novice) cut his forearm nigh to the bone with an electric (borrowed i'm sure). just sayin'


----------



## Johny Utah (Dec 13, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> It is impolite to handle another man's chainsaw rifle or wife.
> One should never ask, even if offered.... Never accept the gun or saw.



What if the wife is in worse shape then the saw or rifle? Would you still chance it.


----------



## Johny Utah (Dec 13, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Loan them out but there is a 700.00 deposit lmfao



Only $700 Rope. That's not enough of a deterrent. I would much prefer the wife as a deposit, unless she has been ridden hard and put away wet.


----------



## Johny Utah (Dec 13, 2011)

I would only loan out a Husky because surely nobody could mess it up any worse then the factory that makes them stupid paper weights. No I'm not trying to start a fight. If a saw does what you want it too then it's a good saw no matter what the brand.


----------



## justme23005 (Dec 13, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> I would only loan out a Husky because surely nobody could mess it up any worse then the factory that makes them stupid paper weights. No I'm not trying to start a fight. If a saw does what you want it too then it's a good saw no matter what the brand.



Coming from somebody who owns a Stihl..  Keep learning, and someday, you will be good enough to run a Husky. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Dec 13, 2011)

It's like drugs, just say no. Got a whole bunch they can buy though


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Dec 13, 2011)

The Mrs. loaned my J'red 2145 to a neighbor that has three saws that weren't runnin' while I was out of town. THEY HAVE THREE SAWS THAT AREN'T RUNNIN' WHAT WILL THEY DO TO MINE? Saws don't go out unless I go with 'em.


----------



## 350 Vortec (Dec 13, 2011)

The finger!!!i wont even be polite about it after a dead 070 was returned last time!!!


----------



## Johny Utah (Dec 13, 2011)

Hillbilly Rick said:


> The Mrs. loaned my J'red 2145 to a neighbor that has three saws that weren't runnin' while I was out of town. THEY HAVE THREE SAWS THAT AREN'T RUNNIN' WHAT WILL THEY DO TO MINE? Saws don't go out unless I go with 'em.




Did you get your saw back in 1 piece or is it for parts now. lol


----------



## wolfcoln (Dec 13, 2011)

justme23005 said:


> Coming from somebody who owns a Stihl..  Keep learning, and someday, you will be good enough to run a Husky. :msp_biggrin:



Well I have had both... still do.....but I would take my Stihls over my Husky any day.....

Want a saw....buy a Stihl....
Want a problem....buy anything else.....


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 13, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong. No one has ever asked to borrow one of my saws except employees. 

Sometimes customers will ask to rent one, but I tell them to go to the rental yard. They tell me that they want the big saw, and the rental yard doesn't have anything like that available. I tell them $75/hr...with operator. Me! (and that is kinda cheap, too)


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 14, 2011)

wolfcoln said:


> Well I have had both... still do.....but I would take my Stihls over my Husky any day.....
> 
> Want a saw....buy a Stihl....
> Want a problem....buy anything else.....



The only problem saws I have are stihl, you need to get a real husky not box store version


----------



## crowbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

never:biggrin:


----------



## wolfcoln (Dec 14, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> The only problem saws I have are stihl, you need to get a real husky not box store version



Hmmmm when did they start selling 372 XP's in a box store? :msp_ohmy:
Great saw but not as Great as Stihl :smile2:


----------



## k5alive (Dec 14, 2011)

I like to make the little joke, '' Ya goin to bring it back in one piece? '', but no you cant borrow it, but ill come by and cut whatever ya want


----------



## Johny Utah (Dec 15, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> The only problem saws I have are stihl, you need to get a real husky not box store version




Rope you been smoken the wacky tobacee again? STIHL BABY:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 15, 2011)

I am with Rope on this one. I have a mixed fleet of stihls, husqies, and a few others. 

The Stihl saws (in general) spend more time parked, need more repairs, and cost more per hour to own. They are also a trickier to keep in proper carb adjustment. _Not many of them are very new, though._ I do prefer my 200T's and the power-pole saw, though.

Unbelievably, I have had plenty of guys that will load up a truck with Stihls that don't run well, rather than take any of the Husqvarna saws that run very well. _Go figure._


----------



## wolfcoln (Dec 15, 2011)

k5alive said:


> I like to make the little joke, '' Ya goin to bring it back in one piece? '', but no you cant borrow it, but ill come by and cut whatever ya want



I'm with you. There are at least 5 people who come in the shop a year saying "my friend borrowed this and it won't run any more." :frown: 
Most the the time they are straight gassed. :msp_mad:

Want a tree down. Let me come and cut it and you do the bull work.


----------



## Biketrax (May 19, 2013)

*Another NO NO NO*

Someone asked again to borrow!!! when will they learn???


----------



## Saw Dr. (May 19, 2013)

I meant to search for this thread not too long ago after having loaned a saw out, and life got ahead of me (as one might imagine with the birth of a child and all...) I have loaned a saw exactly 3 times without being present. Here goes:

Story #1
Good friend was clearing some smaller stuff in the back of his lot. He lives in a subdivision. Asked if he could borrow a saw. I had just completed a "good" Mexi-mac with a muffler mod, shiny new semi-chisel green chain, and nice rich carb settings. That one _was_ destined to be the loaner for just this occasion. After some basic instruction, off he goes with the saw. He called me the next day and asked me what the story on it was. I'm thinking that he has fried the thing already. As it turns out, he was cutting with the neighbor, and the little turd was running rings around the Wildthing his neighbor had. He insisted on "buying" that stupid saw, for which I have refused payment thus far. Hopefully he has forgotten. Either way, that one did not come back but it was for good reason. It is still getting an occasional workout though, as I sometimes get the chain in for a touch-up.

Story #2
Co-Worker asks to borrow a saw. Very technical guy, and a good friend to boot. He asked about an electric, as his subdivision is kind of funny about noise. Since my loaner got "bought" in Story #1, and I have no electrics, I offered up my 023L. That was a bit if a stretch given the rarity of the 023L. Either way, _it is only a saw._ I would rather have a handful of good friends and no saws than a handful of good saws and no friends. I specifically asked him not to have the chain sharpened and explained that most folks take too much off when they sharpen them. That saw came back cleaner than it left (I use it frequently) and with a new chain installed. Old one was in the box for the new, and not in bad shape at all. To boot, he brought a bunch of candy for my girls and we got to hang out for a while telling fish stories and the like.

Story #3
I got asked by one of my tree customers for a loaner. He was forced to leave a saw here, and needed one to get him through. Usually I don't do it. This guy I would consider a friend so I went ahead and set him up with my 036 PRO. That saw is not overly pretty, except for the pile of NOS parts I put into it, but it seems to run strong. I have maybe 5 minutes run time on it. Here is where the story gets interesting:
















He brought it back a couple of days later, and it looked exactly like it did when I sent it off. OK, the chain was actually in better shape when he returned it. Now it seems to run even stronger than it did when he borrowed it, since he put some run time on it. 

THE MORAL:
Of the 3 saws I have loaned out, all three are still running fine. Shockingly, the only one that did not come back was the MAC 3200 !?!?!? In my experience it is perfectly fine to say NO to loaning a saw. I have had to do it plenty of times. On the other hand, it is also OK to loan one out occasionally. Just be careful about who they get loaned to, and you are not likely to have an issue. Nobody is getting to borrow my Lightning, anything _with_ a bow bar, or anything _without_ a brake. With that said, they all are just saws. If you cannot share, what is the point of CAD or having 1xx saws (maybe 2xx?, Who knows.)


----------



## rocketnorton (May 19, 2013)

saws, truck come with operator... good friend of 34 yrs wants to "borrow" my 038 to buck some firewood, had logged in his young days, so knows some about saws. after agreeing that i'll do the cutting, I go over, understanding he's got gas & oil. turned out the gas was black in plastic coke bottle - mixed w/ used motor oil. chain lube was more used oil... used what was in the saw, & that was that - short day... sold him my first saw - husky 35 - still running after 25+yrs. im kinda wondering how, now... glad I went with the saw... if someones gonna f it up, it'll be me...


----------



## FergusonTO35 (May 19, 2013)

Everyone I one I know that needs a saw already has one but If they did not I would happily loan it with the strict understanding they use the fuel and oil I provide and nothing else.


----------



## ttyR2 (May 19, 2013)

I'm with Ferguson. I only loan saws to close friends, and with the strict understanding that they use my fuel and oil, and make ZERO adjustments to the saw. They can give me cash for fuel if they want.


----------



## John R (May 19, 2013)

Biketrax said:


> How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?"





Cedarkerf said:


> NO



See Above!


----------



## H 2 H (May 19, 2013)

I've kinda changed my mind on this

I did a bunch of work to a few saw's and loan them out to get them more work then I can give them to see how long the last

MS 250 - has all aftermarket parts

026 - the last one I put together

*HUSKYQUAKE* - Just to see how long and Earthquake chain saw will last


----------



## palbin (May 19, 2013)

I offer free cutting services to close neighbours in order to
make them happy with all the noise I make with my chain-
saws - distrurbances with getting rid of "tree-fellin-left-ov-
ers" by means of fires etc ... .

Edit: The community I live in consists of big forest lots and
people are offered free access to chainsaws and trimmers (is 
that what they are called in English?) through community -
but this doesn't help them much ...  .


----------



## machinisttx (May 19, 2013)

Once I get the homelite 750 back together and running, I'll tell them it's the only saw I loan out. If they can swing it, I'll video for amusement. 

Better yet, have one of the 2 man saws as a loaner.....


----------



## Saw Dr. (May 19, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> Once I get the homelite 750 back together and running, I'll tell them it's the only saw I loan out. If they can swing it, I'll video for amusement.
> 
> Better yet, have one of the 2 man saws as a loaner.....



Given the rarity of basically all 750 parts, I'd be hard pressed to let anyone even touch that saw. Give 'em a MAC 610. Everyone thinks that is a big saw, and it weighs about as much as one.


----------



## salty444 (May 19, 2013)

Borrow my saw? Lol. No. Well maybe my poulan wild thing and even that I can eat off and runs good


----------



## Eccentric (May 19, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> Once I get the homelite 750 back together and running, I'll tell them it's the only saw I loan out. If they can swing it, I'll video for amusement.
> 
> Better yet, have one of the 2 man saws as a loaner.....





Saw Dr. said:


> Given the rarity of basically all 750 parts, I'd be hard pressed to let anyone even touch that saw. Give 'em a MAC 610. Everyone thinks that is a big saw, and it weighs about as much as one.



You're right Tim. A rube has NO business even touching a 750 Homelite. A PM610 is a good loaner saw. Same with the mexi-mac types you mentioned earlier. 

If you REALLY want a big/heavy/intimidating saw to point to when someone asks to 'borrow' (with the goal of having them change their mind)......................then get some big ugly old Mono, David Bradley, McCulloch 15, or other 'low value' clunker. You can get them for $20 or less from CL sellers (or members here), NOBODY's gonna want to borrow it...................and if they do borrow the saw and #### it up you won't feel bad. Only fly in this ointment is that a boob could really hurt themself with one of those old beasts...........IF they can get it started.


----------



## machinisttx (May 19, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> You're right Tim. A rube has NO business even touching a 750 Homelite. A PM610 is a good loaner saw. Same with the mexi-mac types you mentioned earlier.
> 
> If you REALLY want a big/heavy/intimidating saw to point to when someone asks to 'borrow' (with the goal of having them change their mind)......................then get some big ugly old Mono, David Bradley, McCulloch 15, or other 'low value' clunker. You can get them for $20 or less from CL sellers (or members here), NOBODY's gonna want to borrow it...................and if they do borrow the saw and #### it up you won't feel bad. Only fly in this ointment is that a boob could really hurt themself with one of those old beasts...........IF they can get it started.



Around here, nobody wants to swing much more than about 15 pounds total. I seriously, seriously doubt anyone will _ever_ take me up on it, and if they do, I'm going along for the ride.

I passed on a McCulloch 15 and a Poulan 71A a while back. I could have had both for less than $50, IIRC. _I_ didn't want to mess with either, though in retrospect, I might should have bought the poulan.


----------



## pyromedic (May 19, 2013)

Sure, I'll lend you the saw with a cash deposit of the full price of a new one plus the price of a new bar and chain which are not refundable even if the saw comes back undamaged. Oh, and by the way, sign this disclaimer that you are responsible for any damage or injury incurred while using the saw.

Borrow my wife? You can't afford her!


----------



## M&Rtree (May 19, 2013)

Me and Pops use each others saws. He gave me so many i wouldn't ever say no. If a friend asks i have to know they can use a saw and think safe. I always have a 55 or old Echo around i dont care about just incase.


----------



## Hinerman (May 20, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> Story #1
> Good friend was clearing some smaller stuff in the back of his lot. He lives in a subdivision. Asked if he could borrow a saw. I had just completed a "good" Mexi-mac with a muffler mod, shiny new semi-chisel green chain, and nice rich carb settings. That one _was_ destined to be the loaner for just this occasion. After some basic instruction, off he goes with the saw. He called me the next day and asked me what the story on it was. I'm thinking that he has fried the thing already. As it turns out, he was cutting with the neighbor, and the little turd was running rings around the Wildthing his neighbor had. *He insisted on "buying" that stupid saw, for which I have refused payment thus far. Hopefully he has forgotten. *Either way, that one did not come back but it was for good reason. It is still getting an occasional workout though, as I sometimes get the chain in for a touch-up.



You wouldn't happen to have a Solo Twin I can borrow would you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (May 20, 2013)

And if you have a KMS-4 I'd like to borrow it sometime too.


----------



## Saw Dr. (May 20, 2013)

Sorry guys, my loaner KMS 4 and Solo Twin are both on loan to Asplundh right now. I think they are letting the high school dropouts run them for stumping duty.


----------



## LarryRFL (May 20, 2013)

Sure. They rent for $50.00 a day with a 10% Damage Waiver and 6% Fl sales tax. Will that be cash, check, Mastercard, Visa or Discover? It's due back same time tomorrow for the one day rate. Any more questions?


----------



## lefturnfreek (May 20, 2013)

Sorry but I won't loan anyone a saw but it can be had with me attached for around $600 a tree, I don't carry insurance, don't care if I disturb the whole neighbor hood because of MM's between 9 am and 6 pm and I might take take the bigger stuff and won't rake. 

I find that I only do a couple jobs a year but usually for good coin.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 22, 2013)

I have a Poulan Wood Shark that's a pretty good loaner, paid $10 for it...


----------



## CG Racing (May 23, 2013)

I say SURE! Always with a smile on my face. Their smile changes when I hand them the 088 with the 47 on it. Never had to lend one after that.


----------



## ckelp (May 23, 2013)

i give people a choice of two saws, a gray wildthing and a green wildthing..
and tell them the rental charge is a new "blade"umpkin2:


----------



## lefturnfreek (May 23, 2013)

CG Racing said:


> I say SURE! Always with a smile on my face. Their smile changes when I hand them the 088 with the 47 on it. Never had to lend one after that.



I think that just came to an end cause I'll be right there as fast as I can run with saw pants on...


----------



## pgg (May 23, 2013)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sFUzF8qkw9o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

tell them to get stuffed, mmmwwwaahahahah


----------



## tdi-rick (May 23, 2013)

pgg said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sFUzF8qkw9o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> tell them to get stuffed, mmmwwwaahahahah



And note the car !


----------



## RandyMac (May 23, 2013)

CG Racing said:


> I say SURE! Always with a smile on my face. Their smile changes when I hand them the 088 with the 47 on it. Never had to lend one after that.



Bring it!


----------



## bower4311 (May 23, 2013)

ttyR2 said:


> I'm with Ferguson. I only loan saws to close friends, and with the strict understanding that they use my fuel and oil, and make ZERO adjustments to the saw. They can give me cash for fuel if they want.



Such a simple and cheap way to go if you're going to loan a saw. Just bought an 026 with my friend that wasn't running and I said, don't put gas in it that you have sitting around (he's inexperienced). I'm like I have ethanol free gas that I have used in saws and just mixed this year, I know it's good. Let me come over and put my gas in it while we figure out this fuel problem. I told him you should probably use ethanol free gas, if you cut very little, it's worth it. I said trust me, I will GLADLY take a gas can, four bucks and a 1 gallon mix from you and fill up at the ethanol free gas station I drive by each day to be assured you won't have ethanol problems haha.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 10, 2016)

When Will they learn? 
Sure!!! No problem!! Get your long extension cord. Here is my electric one!


----------



## BigJonInMs (Jan 10, 2016)

I only let about 4 people I know and trust (the kind that takes the same care, or better of borrowed equipment as their own) use my saws. I just give them the saw, a jug of my mix and oil and have never had any issues. Other people know by now I don't just loan them out to anybody.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Jan 10, 2016)

Same here... I have a short list of family and very close friends that I loan a saw to now and then and have NEVER had a problem. These people would cover any damage without question and without being asked. 

On the other side of the coin, I had a friend/acquaintance ask me if they could borrow one of my saws to flush cut an old large stump in their back yard. 

I reluctantly agreed. 

He showed up to get the saw and when he walked into my garage he went right for my 372. I said no, and handed him the 136. Glad I did too, as later I learned how rotted and full of general crap, dirt, etc that stump was... Sounded like he had more need of a rototiller than a saw... 

I have always been the type to be very reluctant to ask to borrow things from people. Hand tools is one thing, but anything with an engine or very costly I mostly find a way to do without... Guess that's just me.


----------



## Shagbark (Jan 10, 2016)

I only loan high dollar equipment to those who can afford to and will repair or replace it when it is damaged or destroyed.

We have an understanding that we leave each other in as good or better condition than when we borrowed it.


----------



## Josh B. (Jan 10, 2016)

Like a lot of folks have stated...my "loaner" saws come with an operator, no other option. The only exceptions to this are my 2 brothers. But one of them has a bigger collection than i do and the other is getting close so they would most likely never ask. Makes things easy


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2016)

Honestly I don't consider a chainsaw high dollar equipment. $1000 is pretty well a drop in a hat when comparing to heavy logging iron like skidders, bunchers, shovels, etc.

That's not to say that I'm rolling around in money by any means, but I've loaned out my skid steer to folks, a machine that cost me close to 30k (bought it used).


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 10, 2016)

i tell them touching my saw is like touching my wife. do you want to die now or die now pick one of the two lol


----------



## Josh B. (Jan 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Honestly I don't consider a chainsaw high dollar equipment. $1000 is pretty well a drop in a hat when comparing to heavy logging iron like skidders, bunchers, shovels, etc.
> 
> That's not to say that I'm rolling around in money by any means, but I've loaned out my skid steer to folks, a machine that cost me close to 30k (bought it used).



I can definitely understand your position given that comparison of equipment value. Not being an owner of heavy equipment saws are significant investments in my barn and I do everything I can to make them last as long as possible.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2016)

Certainly.

I have a pretty short list of folks I trust. I've had a few workers that I relagated to broom and shovel only as they seemed to be able to break an anvil.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Jan 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Certainly.
> 
> I have a pretty short list of folks I trust. I've had a few workers that I relagated to broom and shovel only as *they seemed to be able to break an anvil.*



Makes me want to try anvil launching!! LOL!


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jan 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Honestly I don't consider a chainsaw high dollar equipment. $1000 is pretty well a drop in a hat when comparing to heavy logging iron like skidders, bunchers, shovels, etc.
> 
> That's not to say that I'm rolling around in money by any means, but I've loaned out my skid steer to folks, a machine that cost me close to 30k (bought it used).


I'd loan out a skidder before I'd ever loan out one of my saws.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm okay with loaning out some hand tools or some particular power tools........to the *RIGHT* person.

But, when it comes to my ***, it's just not gonna happen. There's plenty of others way more experienced than I am with ***, but there's no one else that cares for it like I do. And for me, that's the _defining factor_.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 10, 2016)

Can I borrow one of your chainsaws?
_"Yes, I have a Poulan Predator 4218 that I bought on sale at Menards for $99 that you can borrow."_
What about one of those Echo, Dolmar or Stihl saws?
_"I can tell you where you can buy one of those."_


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jan 10, 2016)

Can I borrow your 661 ? 
Let me think about it , eh eh eh , absolutely not sorry !!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not in the habit of borrowing things from people. I'm not saying that it's never happened, but it is very rare that I ever would.

More times than not, I'll just buy what I need, and I'll buy the very best that I can afford. Because of this policy, I have some very nice tools of all kinds to do what I need to get done.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jan 10, 2016)

Someone who doesn't own a saw doesn't know how to maintain one or run it safely and shouldn't be allowed to borrow in the first place.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Philip Wheelock said:


> Someone who doesn't own a saw doesn't know how to maintain one or run it safely and shouldn't be allowed to borrow in the first place.




Very good point!

And yes, they are / can be dangerous.


----------



## merc_man (Jan 10, 2016)

Just tell them no unless you go with it and that they cant afford your service.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 10, 2016)

You want to borrow what?


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I'd loan out a skidder before I'd ever loan out one of my saws.



You could buy 200 saws for what a skidder costs!


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 10, 2016)

Philip Wheelock said:


> Someone who doesn't own a saw doesn't know how to maintain one or run it safely and shouldn't be allowed to borrow in the first place.


Spot on...best yet.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jan 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You could buy 200 saws for what a skidder costs!


Yup....and I probably would.


----------



## redtractor (Jan 10, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I'd loan out a skidder before I'd ever loan out one of my saws.


Loan a saw and they may hurt themselves or, more likely, my saw. Neither are good. Loan a skidder and while sitting safely inside a "civilian army tank" they will destroy their splitter, their truck, their house, their garage. ---Priceless---


----------



## Josh B. (Jan 10, 2016)

2123 said:


> I'm not in the habit of borrowing things from people. I'm not saying that it's never happened, but it is very rare that I ever would.
> 
> More times than not, I'll just buy what I need, and I'll buy the very best that I can afford. Because of this policy, I have some very nice tools of all kinds to do what I need to get done.



Same here. I prefer to be self reliant and if that means shelling out some coin to get a job done I'll do it. One time use or not, I'll buy quality first every time.


----------



## Shagbark (Jan 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Honestly I don't consider a chainsaw high dollar equipment. $1000 is pretty well a drop in a hat when comparing to heavy logging iron like skidders, bunchers, shovels, etc.
> 
> That's not to say that I'm rolling around in money by any means, but I've loaned out my skid steer to folks, a machine that cost me close to 30k (bought it used).



I absolutely understand what you are saying. 

My point is and was that those who are ready, willing, and able to make complete restitution for the item they borrow from me, just as I borrow from them and will do likewise.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Jan 10, 2016)

Philip Wheelock said:


> Someone who doesn't own a saw doesn't know how to maintain one or run it safely and shouldn't be allowed to borrow in the first place.



Come on...how hard could it be to use a chainsaw? You put gas in the gas tank, and used dirty motor oil in the oil tank, and let 'er rip.

Right??


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a wild thing loaner.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 10, 2016)

I've got advice to loan and won't cost ya a penny...go to a rental store. Chainsaw Loaning 101, solved.


----------



## jetmd (Jan 10, 2016)

Shagbark said:


> My point is and was that those who are ready, willing, and able to make complete restitution for the item they borrow from me, just as I borrow from them and will do likewise.



Shagbark you are correct, where I come from it's called Man Rules. And I live by them!


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jan 10, 2016)

CrufflerJJ said:


> Come on...how hard could it be to use a chainsaw? You put gas in the gas tank, and used dirty motor oil in the oil tank, and let 'er rip.
> 
> Right??


You betcha. The motor oil makes the saw look nasty, but no matter... Cuttin' big trees is real easy, you just hop in your tractor bucket with ladder and saw, stand the ladder up against the tree, and nibble away at the backside of the leaner until it starts to move and pop a bit. Like my neighbor is fixing to do here with his nasty saw:


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 10, 2016)

can i borrow ya missus?


----------



## tla100 (Jan 10, 2016)

What chainsaw?????


----------



## stubnail67 (Jan 10, 2016)

I just say No.....


----------



## president (Jan 10, 2016)

bigbadbob said:


> I keep a beater saw for those 'Can I borrow your saw' occasions.
> Keeps friends friends.


T-1


----------



## Woos31 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 11, 2016)

Can I borrow your wife?
and when they say sure...I say:
Ok bad example, '
"she's not really one of those; 'everyone's girl'


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've got advice to loan and won't cost a penny...go to a rental store. Chainsaw Loaning 101, solved.


----------



## BGE541 (Jan 11, 2016)

I keep a loaner saw on hand or give them an Echo cause if you use the right fuel you cant kill it...


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 11, 2016)

Whenever someone asks to borrow "my" saw I just smile and and ask em if they heard the one about Patty and Olof, a couple of out-of-work lumberjacks who were wondering around town looking for some action when Patty points to a sign in a saw shop window that says, "Tree fellers wanted, apply within"...
Olof reads the sign, turns to Patty and says, "Dat's no good to us Patty me boy, dere's only da two of us"....


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 11, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Can I borrow your wife?
> and when they say sure...I say:
> Ok bad example, '
> "she's not really one of those; 'everyone's girl'


Mornin good looking....I know you'll understand, I just can't like this^^^...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 11, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> Whenever someone asks to borrow "my" saw I just smile and and ask em if they heard the one about Patty and Olof, a couple of out-of-work lumberjacks who were wondering around town looking for some action when Patty points to a sign in a saw shop window that says, "Tree fellers wanted, apply within"...
> Olof reads the sign, turns to Patty and says, "Dat's no good to us Patty me boy, dere's only da two of us"....


Quit baiting us you..

Your Patrick spells his name the feminine way...(not that I'm any expert but I am an export *wink*

Ok.. I guess I have time for a quick one (not really...I fired my helper last night. That's one down. This guy didn't even make it at of Vancouver. Its a great place to skid him but it puts me in a bad place. )

So Paddy & Sean leave Belfast for the big Island to bomb London. So Sean is sitting with the Bomb on his lap on route and looks over at Paddy and says;...." Patrick!
....what if the Bomb goes off on the we there"? ...."Need not worry Sean, we've got another one in the trunk 
( 'boot')


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 11, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Quit baiting us you..
> 
> Your Patrick spells his name the feminine way...(not that I'm any expert but I am an export *wink*
> 
> ...


Hahaha, that joke was a boot...(see what I did there)...

Oh and Jamie me boy, I hope you remember that ^^ highlighted in red the next time the grammar police pay you a visit...*winkydinky*...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 11, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> Mornin good looking....I know you'll understand, I just can't like this^^^...


I don't know why?? It reeks monogamy

It may also suggest I hold my saws in a higher regard..just a little.
Those days are gone but you always have to give a man a couple of hours with his new saw.

That's where my X went wrong one day from my veiw point anyway.

We were doing a small Gypo job in 2002 and camping on our wood.
It was a day off and The other four cutters
Just got back with groceries and picked up my new saw at the bus station. Great news for me it was there. I quickly ripped it open and mounted the bar and chain then the boys were going to pick some wild blackberries and raspberries for after dinner ice cream. Of course the kids got excited and let out a big YEAH! as they were going with this time. The Wife joined the cheer and looked at me and privately said "we get to have sex"

Have you ever been so disappointed and had to act as happy as them at the time?
I'm sure we all have, I was devastated as I wanted to doctor up my chain and tune my saw and such.

To be continued......

Do not miss part 2


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 11, 2016)

CrufflerJJ said:


> Come on...how hard could it be to use a chainsaw? You put gas in the gas tank, and used dirty motor oil in the oil tank, and let 'er rip.
> 
> Right??




Yup......all you need to do is put straight gas in the fuel tank.........


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd loan out the wife. Can't ever get her started anyway.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 11, 2016)

ROTFLMFAO^^^^


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 11, 2016)

My dad once loaned his old big Lombardini LA300 powered bar mower to a relative - he had to go get it of the fields with his tractor and trailer soon after (it is nearly impossible to move the mower with the engine not running due to its weight and the gearbox drag).
The engine got over revved and the connection rod blew up (fell apart).
I think he learned his lesson as he never loaned it out ever since!
NOTE: The LA300 engine features auto-throttle, when load increases it will rev higher on itself. The manual throttle is actually just an override of the auto-throttle.

I don't loan anything out no more as I had a fair amount of negative experience myself, varying from having to chase down my property up to never having it gotten back!
Now somebody comes and asks to borrow something form me, I say: *You need something, You go buy it just as I did.*

I make exceptions in form of "I'll come by and do myself what needs be done with my tools" if I have the time.
I'd also go cut most anybody's firewood if I'll be reimbursed for spent material (fuel, oil).
But, NO - nobody gets any of my saws without me being present, supervising!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 11, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> Hahaha, that joke was a boot...(see what I did there)...
> 
> Oh and Jamie me boy, I hope you remember that ^^ highlighted in red the next time the grammar police pay you a visit...*winkydinky*...


What are you saying...Dyslexics shouldn't throw stones, as they live in glass houses.
That would probably be a good rule to live by, right up there with; don't sit in the front row and heckle a comedian, They do it for a living and have the microphone.

I like to live dangerous
Oh and now I *Recognize* . It has nothing to do with memory
"Quit baiting us, Slingblade"!
*wink*


----------



## Analyst Man (Jan 11, 2016)

A long, long time ago
I can still remember how that chainsaw used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make that chainsaw dance
And maybe keep me happy for a while.

But some jackass made me shiver
With every cut log I’d deliver
Bent saw on the doorstep
I couldn’t take one more step

I can’t remember if I cried
When I saw my chainsaw on its side
But something touched me deep inside
The day my chainsaw died.

So bye, bye Mr lend me stuff guy
Ran my chainsaw through some roots n rocks but doesn’t know why
I’m trying to forget it drinking whiskey ‘n rye
Singing don’t lend your stuff it will die
Don’t lend your stuff it will die.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 11, 2016)

c5rulz said:


> I'd loan out the wife. Can't ever get her started anyway.




You're not choking her enough............


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 11, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> What are you saying...Dyslexics shouldn't throw stones, as they live in glass houses.
> That would probably be a good rule to live by, right up there with; don't sit in the front row and heckle a comedian, They do it for a living and have the microphone.
> 
> I like to live dangerous
> ...


Yes 'deer'....


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 11, 2016)

2123 said:


> You're not choking her enough............


Now I'm ROFLMAO.....Hahahahaha...!!!


----------



## rd35 (Jan 11, 2016)

Analyst Man said:


> A long, long time ago........
> .


Dag nabbit...I can' t get that song out of my head now!!!


----------



## dave53223 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a saw to loan out.


----------



## Landmark (Jan 11, 2016)

I but a frankensaw to loan out. Husky 154/261/262


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 11, 2016)

*How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?"*


*No!*


----------



## rd35 (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't generally loan out my nice tools! Instead I offer to bring the tool and do that part of the job as a favor to a friend. If I ever borrow something I follow the example my Dad set. He borrowed a John Deere 350 dozer from one of his friends to build a road through the woods. The dozer was in disrepair as it had lots of little problems as a result of neglect. First thing Dad did was pull it into his shop. He serviced it, replaced missing bolts, tightened up loose parts, replaced missing parts, adjusted linkages, etc. Then he went to work and built that road. When he was finished, the machine went back into the shop for another "going-over" and a good cleaning. When he returned it to his friend it looked and operated like new and was full of fuel! His friend told him he could use it again any time he wanted.


----------



## merc_man (Jan 12, 2016)

Should get an electric saw for people who wanna borrow.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 12, 2016)

merc_man said:


> Should get an electric saw for people who wanna borrow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Better yet, get a battery operated chain saw ($10.95 at Walmart) and tell em you forgot your charger...


----------



## merc_man (Jan 12, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> Better yet, get a battery operated chain saw ($10.95 at Walmart) and tell em you forgot your charger...


10.95? Ther a couple hundred here.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Amor (Jan 12, 2016)

FARCOUGH ;o)


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 12, 2016)

no no no and hell no


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 12, 2016)

merc_man said:


> 10.95? Ther a couple hundred here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Toy department...

Morning Merc...


----------



## Franny K (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought they wanted to borrow a chainsaw, started out do you have (obviously at that location at that time) but it seemed they wanted some stuff cut to fire pit length not really borrow it. That is the only instance of a request of this nature I can recall.


----------



## computeruser (Jan 12, 2016)

Funny thing about living in the city, where Black&Decker power tools are seriously over-represented, is that people don't often ask to borrow your power tools. A rake or shovel, sure, or maybe your Toro SuperRecycler lawnmower when theirs stops working. But they somehow know either that real power tools are outside of their skill-set or that the people who have them in spite of living in the city must be experts, and they instead ask if you could help cut/drill/weld/solder/etc. whatever it is that they have in mind to work on.

What I've seen with saws is that folks in my neighborhood generally ask well in advance - can you help cut X next weekend? - and then have the work area meticulously clean of all unrelated debris, materials, and what not. So it is really easy - come over, cut X, BS a bit, and leave. Sometimes they even send you home with cookies or other baked goods. Not a bad deal, honestly.


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 12, 2016)

Two or three weeks back I heard a chainsaw screaming for help in my close neighborhood.
Took a walk to see what the neighbor is cutting, he noodled 15-20" diameter knots with a MS170.
I asked politely whether I am allowed to join the party, he responded "Yes, but it is not necessary, I have time".
I walked home, fueled up my PS-7900, touched up the chain and went back to the neighbor. 
Withing a few minutes there was a huge pile of noodles blocking his driveway, the PS-7900 was howling like a werewolf in heat (the sound echoed fiercely off of the surrounding houses, sounded really great), and his facial expression was simply priceless.
I asked him whether he would like to give my saw a try, he quickly declined.
After all his knots were reduced to little pieces and noodles i drank a beer and chatted with him a little.

I didn't ask for anything in return, having fun noodling with my PS-7900 was worth a tank of fuel and oil.
I did take all the noodles home as my neighbor didn't need nor want them, I gave them to my dad for his rabbits.

When I buck my uncles firewood logs, usually beech, he reimburses me my material costs in cash and offers me drinks and food.


----------



## bikemike (Jan 12, 2016)

That's why I keep a good cheep saw around to loan to family and for my 10yr old to run. If they need something with bigger than a 14jnch bar than I will help using my bigger saws. To friends they can go buy a saw or il help with cutting but not so much the clean up


----------



## bikemike (Jan 12, 2016)

computeruser said:


> Funny thing about living in the city, where Black&Decker power tools are seriously over-represented, is that people don't often ask to borrow your power tools. A rake or shovel, sure, or maybe your Toro SuperRecycler lawnmower when theirs stops working. But they somehow know either that real power tools are outside of their skill-set or that the people who have them in spite of living in the city must be experts, and they instead ask if you could help cut/drill/weld/solder/etc. whatever it is that they have in mind to work on.
> 
> What I've seen with saws is that folks in my neighborhood generally ask well in advance - can you help cut X next weekend? - and then have the work area meticulously clean of all unrelated debris, materials, and what not. So it is really easy - come over, cut X, BS a bit, and leave. Sometimes they even send you home with cookies or other baked goods. Not a bad deal, honestly.


I like food


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 12, 2016)

When I've been asked about loaning a chain saw, I always say, "I no longer have a loaner chain saw, they have been gone for a long time"... Then I ask a question like, "what are you sawing up?" and the conversation goes from there...

Same thing when I'm asked to loan a gun. "I no longer have any loaner guns"... They then don't get upset with me...

BUT, it's not something I get asked very often at all...

SR


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> When I've been asked about loaning a chain saw, I always say, "I no longer have a loaner chain saw, they have been gone for a long time"... Then I ask a question like, "what are you sawing up?" and the conversation goes from there...
> 
> Same thing when I'm asked to loan a gun. "I no longer have any loaner guns"... They then don't get upset with me...
> 
> ...



I like the "no longer" part. I usually follow up with a short story as to why I say that.


----------



## merc_man (Jan 12, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> Toy department...
> 
> Morning Merc...


Ha i like that. The little toy echo saw looks pretty real. It might even fol them.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 12, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> *How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?"*
> 
> 
> *No!*


Enough said right there. If they need a chainsaw to do a job then either buy one or rent one.


----------



## tickhound93 (Jan 12, 2016)

I loan them an old poulan or whatever runs right and I'd they burn it up it don't cost me much. Of course I go with the saw, with one of my personal saws. I don't mind loaning a tool to a friend if I can afford to lose it. But I go with to teach them how to use it also.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 12, 2016)

Just be a rude, inconsiderate, overbearing, a-hole and no one will ask in the first place


----------



## xxl (Jan 15, 2016)

Hard to find guys like that.  Home depot rents chainsaws problem solved I also keep my 660 in my basement that way few see it. Less likely to even be asked. Only one preson id say yes to on that one but he has his own 660. And i know how he takes care his. Its way to big to loan out 



rd35 said:


> I don't generally loan out my nice tools! Instead I offer to bring the tool and do that part of the job as a favor to a friend. If I ever borrow something I follow the example my Dad set. He borrowed a John Deere 350 dozer from one of his friends to build a road through the woods. The dozer was in disrepair as it had lots of little problems as a result of neglect. First thing Dad did was pull it into his shop. He serviced it, replaced missing bolts, tightened up loose parts, replaced missing parts, adjusted linkages, etc. Then he went to work and built that road. When he was finished, the machine went back into the shop for another "going-over" and a good cleaning. When he returned it to his friend it looked and operated like new and was full of fuel! His friend told him he could use it again any time he wanted.


----------



## StihlKicking (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope, I get depressed without my saw....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad2185 (Jan 15, 2016)

Depends on who asks...but I have a nice electric saw with 50ft of extension. UH, there ya go


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 16, 2016)

*How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?"*

*"Sure, here You go - have fun!"*


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 16, 2016)

The two times I let someone borrow my saw it came back with broke parts. At least they paid to replace them.


----------



## Bwildered (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't know whether this one has been said yet but "never lend your wife or chainsaw, it's guaranteed they will both be returned in the same condition"
Stangst


----------



## bikemike (Jan 17, 2016)

wde_1978 said:


> *How do you Answer "Can I borrow your Chainsaw?"*
> 
> *"Sure, here You go - have fun!"*
> 
> ...


By far the best response yet lol


----------



## bikemike (Jan 17, 2016)

After reading this I want a couple more poulans to make as loud as possible. Like a mega phone for a exhaust. 20:1 mix for lots of smoke. Maybe they will decline a offer. But for family I will borrow my 10yr sons crapsman 36cc strato it's a good strong runner and cheep


----------



## Wood Sniffer (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't have a problem with loaning out 1 of my David-Bradlys. It never leaves the place. They take a look lift it up and say no thanks. Wont let the mac 10-10 leave the place without me with the exeption of 2 good friends whom I know would fix or replace anything that broke. They would also bring it back full of fuel & oil.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jan 19, 2016)

Bwildered said:


> I don't know whether this one has been said yet but "never lend your wife or chainsaw, it's guaranteed they will both be returned in the same condition"
> Stangst


You forgot fertilizer spreaders.


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 19, 2016)

Guarddog1 said:


> Yeah sure you can borrow it I mind as much you would as if I asked to borrow your wife. A friend asked me I just said NO but if you need a hand let me know.


Ya I tried that once said he could borrow my saw if I could borrow his wife. Next thing I know she as my door and he is leaving with my saw. Took three weeks to get my saw back!


----------



## Rx7man (Jan 20, 2016)

My saws are a bit like my XR500.. you have to know how to start them to get them to run... For the bike it's "If you can start it you can ride it"


----------



## Biketrax (Mar 14, 2018)

Some good ole funny humor here. Figured there may be more stories. Someone asked again, reminded me of this post.


----------



## Rx7man (Mar 14, 2018)

Nope, still am not lending saws out.. If someone really needs a saw I'll give them one! Fix theirs a lot of the time too.


----------



## bulletpruf (Mar 14, 2018)

Sometimes folks wander over to ask to borrow a saw while I'm in the garage. I can see the drool start to form on the corners of their mouths as they look at the hardware on display - monster Stihl 090's and 084's, Solo Twin's, Jonsereds XF's, Dolmar 166, Stihl 038 Mag, Stihl 066, etc. And I know they're thinking that they're likely to walk out of my garage with a fire-breathing 7 cube Holy Grail saw that will cause any tree within miles to drop out of fear as soon as it's cranked up.

And then I walk to the opposite side of the garage and grab the green plastic 33 cc Poulan that's waiting patiently on a bottom shelf. It stays ready to go -- clean, running well, fresh chain. And that's the only reason for that saw's existence - to use as a loaner. If they're not a complete d*uchebag, or if I'm feeling especially generous, they get to borrow the larger (but still plastic) yellow muffler modded Poulan "Pro."


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Mar 14, 2018)

Generally I'll tell them I'll come cut up whatever they need my saw to cut. IllI loan my trucks, my trailer, my tractor hell even my lawn mower but never my saw


----------



## RandyinTN (Mar 14, 2018)

If you buy a new chain for the saw you can borrow it. If you can't, or won't buy a chain then the saw stays in the workshop.


----------



## Scooter101 (Mar 14, 2018)

Biketrax said:


> A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out"
> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!


Sorry I don't loan out any tool I use to make money with.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 14, 2018)

Not a problem. Can I borrow your new Corvette for the weekend?


----------



## Okie (Mar 14, 2018)

bigbadbob said:


> I keep a beater saw for those 'Can I borrow your saw' occasions.
> Keeps friends friends.



I keep couple Crapsman/Poulan for loaners. I just tell them to save the pieces if it breaks. I'm working on a Poulan (consumable/disposable crapsman/poulan like a paper towel) now that will be used as a loaner or a parts saw if no go.

I keep my good saws for only me.

I do not borrow any tools from anyone. Tried that once. Their old electric tool flamed out and I immediately bought them a new one and another one for myself. (lesson learned)


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 14, 2018)

Okie said:


> I keep couple Crapsman/Poulan for loaners. I just tell them to save the pieces if it breaks. I'm working on a Poulan (consumable/disposable crapsman/poulan like a paper towel) now that will be used as a loaner or a parts saw if no go.
> 
> I keep my good saws for only me.
> 
> I do not borrow any tools from anyone. Tried that once. Their old electric tool flamed out and I immediately bought them a new one and another one for myself. (lesson learned)


I had a friend (30 years ago) who borrowed my old Echo every year to cut his firewood, he couldn't afford a saw, every year he had a new chain put on and new plug, after 5 years I gave him the saw, pretty happy guy, his son became a MLB pitcher and is now retired from MLB he looks after his Dad now. Both very nice people.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 14, 2018)

nscoyote said:


> Generally I'll tell them I'll come cut up whatever they need my saw to cut. IllI loan my trucks, my trailer, my tractor hell even my lawn mower but never my saw


What kind of transmission is in your tractor? Putting one with a park feature into park while moving could cost multiple chainsaws to fix. Or engaging the differential lock when one wheel is spinning and the other stopped.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Mar 14, 2018)

Franny K said:


> What kind of transmission is in your tractor? Putting one with a park feature into park while moving could cost multiple chainsaws to fix. Or engaging the differential lock when one wheel is spinning and the other stopped.


Paid about the same for my tractor as I did my saw. Has a manual shuttle shift I think it's called. Got got 2 levers one for hi-lo-r the other for n-1-2-3-4. Only "park" feature is neutral with the bucket down. As for the different lock it's pedal has a linch pin through it to prevent my kids from accidentally engaging it when they use it


----------



## rayjay257 (Mar 14, 2018)

" I never borrow or loan out anything with a motor."


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 14, 2018)

StihlKicking said:


> Nope, I get depressed without my saw....
> I like this... you mean like a service animal? You could get a sweater harness for it and take it on airplanes when you fly!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Mar 14, 2018)

I should try that sometime.


----------



## Cope1024 (Mar 14, 2018)

If asked, I tell them I loan it out only if I come along as operator. I have one friend who I'd gladly loan any saws to, but he's sold me most of my equipment, and has never asked.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm blessed with a small group of great friends.
If they ask I'll loan them whatever saw is needed.
Most that ask are not friends. Just people I know.
There lies the difference.


----------



## Tex68w (Mar 14, 2018)

No one has asked, but I wouldn't be surprised if the first person that does is just an acquaintance or neighbor and not a true friend.


----------



## bulletpruf (Mar 14, 2018)

rayjay257 said:


> "I never borrow or loan out anything with a motor or a vagina."



Fixed that for you ^^^


----------



## Eric howes (Mar 14, 2018)

Yup that's why I have a cheap 40 dollar yard sale poulan around for. Run good for what it is but no big deal if something should happen


----------



## Nframe (Mar 14, 2018)

First post, although I have lurked here for about 2 years. Mid 70's, my Dad bought a new Jonsered 49SP, we used that saw allot, for firewood, takedowns and as I got older, he trusted me with it for side jobs. I loved that saw, always figured it would be mine some day. Around 2003 or so, Dad loaned it to a family friend, who despite Dad's warning, failed to use the gas / oil mix that was loaned with it. He used straight gas!!! Fried that beautiful old red saw... ruined it. Dad was mad, BUT didn't want to make an issue out of it, just bought a new Jonsered. About 5 years ago, I loaned my son in law(now ex), my lawn mower while his was being repaired, for his lawncare buisness. He brought it back with a bent handle bar, and warped, dull blade from hitting rocks. He couldn't start it after hitting a rock and kicked it. Today, my saws, tools, guns, canoe, kayaks, mower, truck, etc., ALL are off limits, and will not be loaned out... PERIOD. I have excuses ready ("needs to be fixed", "not working right", "unsafe", "leaks oil", "my insurance prohibits loaning tools", etc.).


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 14, 2018)

People need to know who you are loaning tools to.......


----------



## Marley5 (Mar 15, 2018)

A friend of mine who is a pastor recently borrowed my pick-up truck to grab supplies at Lowes and home Depot, no biggy as I've loaned out just about everything i own over the years. 

Problem was.....i loaned it to him with a full tank of gas and as he was returning it, he actually ran out of gas coming up my driveway. 
He rolled down the window and said " you got some lawn mower gas you can put in it ? "

I have an old Remington saw that i loan out but never get asked twice. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 15, 2018)

Marley5 said:


> A friend of mine who is a pastor recently borrowed my pick-up truck to grab supplies at Lowes and home Depot, no biggy as I've loaned out just about everything i own over the years.
> 
> Problem was.....i loaned it to him with a full tank of gas and as he was returning it, he actually ran out of gas coming up my driveway.
> He rolled down the window and said " you got some lawn mower gas you can put in it ? "
> ...


Not a very good friend.....or pastor....


----------



## captain dangers (Mar 15, 2018)

Biketrax said:


> A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out"
> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!


foxtrot Oscar ;o)


----------



## captain dangers (Mar 15, 2018)

Biketrax said:


> A (Good) freind has asked to borrow my chainsaw! *MY MS 361 no less.*I am going to offer to come cut a bit of the big stuff if I find some time. but thats about it. I am going to politley apologize! "Thats one tool I dont lend out"
> Lets hear of all the Good lines you folks have thought up in the past!


you shouldn't need to explain yourself to a mate, if you say no, and he doesn't respect your decision? and makes a fuss ? then he isn't really a friend at all, and your well shot. "real/true" friends are hard to come by, and real friends accept constructive criticism etc. there's friends, and there's friends, some friends only want to know you on their terms,when they feel like it/want something, others for egocentric gain/narcissistic supply. a genuine friend is like a brother/sister with an unconditional brotherly love. you may have differences from time to time, but they are always there when the shtf and quickly make up.


----------



## Okie (Mar 15, 2018)

Marley5 said:


> A friend of mine who is a pastor recently borrowed my pick-up truck to grab supplies at Lowes and home Depot, no biggy as I've loaned out just about everything i own over the years.
> 
> Problem was.....i loaned it to him with a full tank of gas and as he was returning it, he actually ran out of gas coming up my driveway.
> *He rolled down the window and said " you got some lawn mower gas you can put in it ? "*
> ...


----------



## Eric howes (Mar 15, 2018)

My father told me a story once, he took a week from work off and the guy that took his place borrowed his jonsered. Long story short, the saw got ran over by the skidder. Luckily this guy was a good friend and bought him a brand new saw


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 15, 2018)

Sure you can borrow my saw, in fact, keep the damn thing, cause when they made that one they made lots of them.
Just don't ask to borrow my 346, 372 or my 385, but you can have the Poulan, the Homeatnight or the Wild Thang.
And while your at it, take the MS170.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 15, 2018)

Go away!


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 15, 2018)

You’re kidding, right?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 15, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 639621
> You’re kidding, right?


You make me laugh. You are correct, I go with my saws and help them. I have a few friends that can borrow anything I own. If they take one of my saws, they also have to take my mixed gas as well. Crap breaks and it gives me something to repair.


----------



## TysonH (Mar 15, 2018)

Have you ever heard the saying There are two things you don't ever loan out, one is your chainsaw the other is your wife and for the same reason.


----------



## TBS (Mar 15, 2018)

If a friend asks to borrow a saw I'll say sure you can borrow the 070........its not heavy at all.........(them)oh my shoulder just gave out.....(me) well I guess I'll just cut the trees for you from now on.


----------

